# First cat trip



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

First catfish trip of the year. Plans changed when I had trouble catching bait and it was already getting dark. So I hit lake white in the kayak. Lucky me, bait problem ended when I started d in through the shallows and there was shad every where. Managed to dip net around twelve, but would have had more if i had my net with larger holes instead of 1/4 inch ( caught shad 5-8 inches). 

Fished in 5 ft of water leading into the shallow end of the lake. Lots of runs but only landed two. They were Channels 15 & 24 inches. The 24 was very fat and healthy looking cat that put up a good fight. No picture because it flopped off the measuring board as I was taking a pic. 

I assume most of the runs were smaller cats because I was just cutting the tail off of the shad and slicing some holes in the body. Shock I even hooked the 15.

I left a live gill out on bottom hoping for an early flathead but no bites. 

The bites stopped so i headed home and hope I wake up early enough to head back out in the morning.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats.....that wind was rough yesterday. Those bites keep things interesting throughout the night.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice. im going to try for cats later. those fish under 20 are great eating!


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Smaller the better when it comes to eating. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Here soon the channels will light up!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Hit the creek this morning and found a few nice cat holes. The bite is on!


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Miss one and double posted another.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

Taking my first trip this weekend. Hope I have some pics to post.


----------

